# Fall Trexlertown October  2nd, 3rd and 4th 2015.



## sm2501 (Aug 10, 2015)

30th Anniversary Fall Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet 

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome to make the weekend better than ever.

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.  

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:   Friday October  2nd, 3rd and 4th 2015.

1. Free spectator and general admission.  

2. Friday October 2, 2015, Gates open at 4:00 PM.   Which means please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM. 

Why you ask?  This gives everyone an equal opportunity for the big score.   

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days, which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for 1 day.  If you are camping, that is considered 2 days. 

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday Oct 3rd, swap starts at daybreak. Free admission to spectators.

Sunday Oct 4th, swap starts at daybreak. Free admission to spectators.

Swap meet ends at 1:00pm.  Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds. 

Why 1:00pm you ask?  The wonderful staff at the Fire Station need time off on the weekend. 

I would like to remind everyone that the Trexlertown Fire Department is private property and everyone needs to respect their property and act accordingly. 

Thinking of staying in a hotel here is a link to the local Trexlertown hotels.  Hotels and motels fill up fast. Book early they fill up fast. There is always something happening in this area every year. 
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ivs=1&q=Trexlertown+Pennsylvania+hotels#tts=0

If you have any questions please phone at 508-558-5129 or email me and I will be happy to answer all questions. 

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it everywhere possible and forward this email to everyone possible.

I thank everyone in advance and we will see you at the swap meet. Joe Rapoza


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2015)

As a fall ritual, I plan on going!
Even though I might not have enough zero$ to buy what I want....[emoji22]  
But, it's still a great time.
Wow...3 days, this ought to be interesting.  Sleeping in my truck 3 nights is what I'm dreading but, don't want to miss the early morning (late night flashlight) rush to the stuff. 
Hope the weather is nice this year. 
Looking forward to seeing everybody most of all.
We need to get a group Cabe picture this year!


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone check the weather?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 30, 2015)

catfish said:


> Anyone check the weather?



Rain with some lingering showers, in other words WET...typical for T-town. 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2015)

It snowed at Trex a few years ago. Very cold. But still turned out to be a good meet.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 1, 2015)

The show is a go. 
check the weather click here..    http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/trexlertown-pa/18087/hourly-weather-forecast/340520?hour=81


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Any reports from the meet? How is it going? Any great deals? Photos?


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 2, 2015)

Any updates on the vendor turnout today?  Plan to go on Saturday.  I need a Sears Chief chainring/ sprocket.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2015)

There's probably a dozen setup already. I got here a few minutes ago. Drizzle as I'm typing.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 3, 2015)

Leaving now! See ya in about 45 minutes


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 3, 2015)

How's the turnout today???????????


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

mikecuda said:


> How's the turnout today???????????




Yes! Lets get some more photos and an update. Anyone????


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 3, 2015)

Turn around was OK because of the weather and hurricane. But still a good time here are some pics and one of Jd!


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Turn around was OK because of the weather and hurricane. But still a good time here are some pics and one of Jd!
> View attachment 240747
> View attachment 240748
> View attachment 240749
> ...




Looks like some nice bikes showing up.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks George for posting the goofy pic. Had a great time with you and Todd. Sorry about the coffee Todd.
It was great seeing a number of cabers there.
I'm sure all the deal making is happening today.

I will say that the weather yesterday could have been worse. 46° Saturday morning. Got home at 6pm...80° at home.







It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 4, 2015)

It was nice to meet JD and GoldenGreek at the swap! Smaller turnout from what I understand, but still fun to meet some Cabers and see some pretty good deals on bikes.


----------

